# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  OnEndPage Failed

## mark

Playing with aspdb, and trying to learn it, Iseem to be able to run through a test view one time, then when I try again I get the following werror message, or something similar:


/eps/rawedit1.asp, line 30 error &#39;ASP 0194&#39; 

OnEndPage Failed 

Any idea why? Any idea what I can do to correct it?


Thanks Mark-

----------

